# Looking for reviews on semen tanks



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I am looking at semen tanks, and want to know what others' experiences have been with these 3 tanks:

http://sementank.com/CT20.htm

This one is the cheapest and holds the most number of straws (?). Everything else seems about the same.

http://sementanks.com/milleniumtanks.html

I cannot tell the difference between these two, but one is on sale for cheaper (the XC one).

I don't understand how the info on these 3 different tanks is pretty much the same, but they hold different numbers of straws.

If you have one or more of these, what do you like about it? What do you dislike?


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

My first tank was the MVE XC 20 - great tank. The difference in the XC and the SC is the number of straws that it holds. I sold my XC 20 to purchase a larger capacity MVE tank. I have seen other tanks at buck collections, and I still like the MVE the best.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the XC 20 and it serves my purposes nicely. It lives in my downstairs bedroom behind the door. I do not need a huge tank and this one has plenty of storage for my herd.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Buy the one with the widest neck and that holds the largest number of straws  Those little 2" necks are a bear to work with.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

What size is the neck opening of your tank Tracy? I'm having trouble, because the ones with larger openings look to mostly be big huge (re:expensive) tanks, that also lose nitrogen faster (so cost more in N to keep filled).


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I purchased the MVE XC 34/18 this time. It has a 3.5" neck opening, much easier to work out of, than the XC 20 with the small neck. This tank is filled every 4 months, same as the XC 20.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

The static evaporation for the XC 34/18 is 0.18L/day, and for the XC 20 is 0.095 L/day, meaning the amount of nitrogen lost per day. Therefore, with the XC 34/18, you are buying almost twice the nitrogen as with XC20. How often it's filled has nothing to do with how much you pay for the nitrogen, unless there is just a flat rate for filling the tank.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Trust me, it's worth the little bit extra nitrogen (and if you aren't opening your tank every day - there just isn't that much difference in reality) to have a tank with a big enough neck to let the canisters pull out smoothly. I have both.....the small necked tank is ONLY used to travel with. It is a royal PITA to get the canisters up and down -- they tend to snag on the others and knocks them all loose.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I pay a flat rate for a fill. I am on an ABS route, they mail me a notice a week from the date they will be coming by. I always record the fill on a calendar, but it's nice not to have to worry about forgetting to get it filled every 16 weeks. And it's nice to not have to haul it anywhere.


----------

